# Another auto taper?



## SES Constructio (Mar 1, 2008)

So i have been doing alot of reading and searching about these and have decided to take the dive and start buying some of the tools. I've found the sets range from 800 to 6000. What is a good brand for quality and value? I don't do alot of taping, probably 15-20 jobs a year. I think i would like to purchase a couple of the tools to start and build my collection over time. In what order would you recomend buying the tools? Thanks for helping me with this since it is a small fortune


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Buy the 10" and 12" flat boxes first. The angle tools won't work unless you tape with a bazooka and roller and plow. But the flat boxes will save you a ton of time and they are pretty easy to learn. Also they will encourage you to buy the rest of the tools. Worth the money. Tape Tech, North Star, Columbia are the three top sellers, I would guess. Those three are interchangeable with parts. North Star has the best adjustable handle. 269.00. Boxes about 350-400 each and a pump. Again all worth the money. What you save in mud because of the precision of the tools will pay for themselves in time. Jump in both feet. The water is only cold for a while.


----------



## property1 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am not a full time taper but as a remodeler doing my own, I have owned 3 complete sets over the years. I buy a set for a big job, do it, then sell. I have always made money on the set.

First, what ever you buy make sure that it is "Tapetech" compatable for parts. These are the most easily available parts. I would buy others if I knew I could get parts.

Now depending on what you do. The bazooka puts mud on tape and then on the wall. If this is the hardest part for you, start there. You need a pump with a gooseneck and box filler.

Some people can get the tape up fast enough and choose to start with the finishing tools. This has the most impact on your final appearance anyway. Minimally you need the pump with box filler (no gooseneck unless you use Bazooka) a 10" box and a handle about 36" long or so. Some longer, some shorter. Next since the corners are tricky to get right by hand you invest in a corner roller with pole to push the tape down and spread the mud and then an angle filler box and pole and a 3" corner tool and pole. I have purchased complete used sets in aluminum boxs for $1,000 twice and $1,200 once. Those were all lucky buys. I found one that needed money when business was slow, a guy that became an estimator, and a company going to subs.

I have owned Columbia, TapeTech and Premier. I am looking for a set right now and called that last guy I sold my set to for $1,300 to try and buy it back. He got hungry and sold it just before I called him for $900, aluminum box and all.

There are at least 2 companies on Ebay selling brand new sets from brands I never heard of but they are new and warrantied. If you are patient you can build a set off Ebay one part at a time.

Also if you have an "AMES" store near you they take used in trade, recondition and sell.

Good Luck!

HandyDave


----------



## SES Constructio (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks tim. I will start looking for some boxes. Wish i could do corners without buying the 1300 dollar taper. Any other advise on auto tapers is welcome. Where is the best place to buy these? Recommend buying used at all? Are there any links to good reading on tricks to using these things? Thanks again


----------



## property1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Tim, I have used a lambs wool corner roller to apply mud, push in tape, roll again with Lambs wool then use the corner roller and angle. I am too lazy to clean the bazooka unless I have a lot to do.

HandyDave


----------



## property1 (Feb 16, 2008)

If you look on Ebay they have DVD you can buy,and another tread on here has a link to Utube where you can watch the tools in action for free.

HandyDave


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 27, 2008)

SES Constructio said:


> So i have been doing alot of reading and searching about these and have decided to take the dive and start buying some of the tools. I've found the sets range from 800 to 6000. What is a good brand for quality and value? I don't do alot of taping, probably 15-20 jobs a year. I think i would like to purchase a couple of the tools to start and build my collection over time. In what order would you recomend buying the tools? Thanks for helping me with this since it is a small fortune


All of the different brands are simply copies of Ames originals. The only two that have changed designs in a negative way are TapeWorm and Blueline. All others are equal in quality and design, but not in price. All other brands are also fully compatible on parts. Look for value, NorthStar and TapeTech are the highest priced for the same tools.

You can get a new taping set with a case for what some dealers will want for a NorthStar taper, some brands are priced so that they can pay for themselves in 6 mos.

You will be bringing in more money as a tool finisher, if it is only $100 a week, that will pay for an average set in a year, but it will also pay for a better value set in 6 mos. 

It pays to shop and compare, as you do, you will see how similar they are.

jdl


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

SES Constructio said:


> Thanks tim. I will start looking for some boxes. Wish i could do corners without buying the 1300 dollar taper. Any other advise on auto tapers is welcome. Where is the best place to buy these? Recommend buying used at all? Are there any links to good reading on tricks to using these things? Thanks again


Try a banjo,, a banjo will lay your tape same as a bazooka, then roll it with the corner roller and glaze it, that way you can get into it without haveing to buy a bazooka right out the gate. If you can't afford a pump and corner box right away, you can use a lambs wool roller to put your mud on for the second coat and again use a pole and angle head for your second coat.

I bought used when I first got into tools, but would never do that again, by the time I got them rebuilt so they would run right, I had as much as a new set in them. Personally I like columbia tools, but all the name brands are good quality.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Mar 4, 2008)

Another alternative to the bazooka is the compound tubes, about £140 here in uk for tube and mudhead,(and apply tape by hand). We have tried bazookas,mudrunners etc but always go back to the compound tubes. The advantage we find is you can get a loads more mud into the internals with the tube, then we apply tape by hand, roller in and then run 3" finisher along. Being able to get that much mud into our internals means we only give them one coat, literally mud with tube,paper,roll, 3"cutter, tidy corners up....job done. Never once had to go back and touch up. Saves putting tapes on one day then having to go over it all again the next.
The only thing with this method is we have to prefill any gaps bigger than a few mm between wall and ceiling board otherwise the tape can sink back, but our boarders normally do that anyway.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

if you get regular work, apla tech has pneumatic tools, and you can use the automatic taper and flat boxes, they have attachments that allow constant mud flow, start with the auto taper and boxes then go from there..Ames to rent and tape tech to buy, soon ames will rent to buy..

you tube apla tech and watch sales video part 1


----------

